# Rossi Single shot 12 ga. Slug Gun Opinions



## Brent Nickel (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking for some reviews of this gun.
http://www.vanceoutdoors.com/products2.cfm/ID/63787/name/rossi-taurus-braztech-s121230-1223-blk-12ga
Would like a single shot with iron sites and the option of mounting a scope.
I've read good and bad reviews of rossi in general, but can't find anything specific to this gun. Anyone have one or used one and can give thier $.02?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't know much about Rossi but the h&r single shot gun is a proven performer for just a bit more $. I would also suggest a 20ga. If your going with a single shot. In my opinion it's a more accurate round and the recoil from the 12 is hard to get used to.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

One of the youths that hunt the property I hunt has has some trouble with his Rossi not firing it indents the primer but not enough this happened several times with multiple types of ammunition..... Rosie said it is the safety not disengaging completely.... But I also know guys that have had a tissue for a while now with out a single problem... That's what I know

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Brent Nickel (Jul 30, 2007)

I had heard a few complaints similar to yours with the problem of not firing. I went to Norton Sporting goods last night to check out their inventory. They had a few plain rossi guns and they just felt and looked like cheap plastic. Ended up getting a used H&R, out the door for $165. Good deal, just wish it had the option to mount a scope along with the iron sights.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have two H&R Ultra Slugsters, heavy barrel, 12 and 20 ga. Both with scopes. Very accurate, well made for an inexpensive gun. 

ONLY downside is they are heavy.

I have never heard anything bad about the H&R's. Don't know anyone with a Rossi, but there is probably a reason for that.

Good luck


----------



## Sfritr (Aug 9, 2011)

My son has a Rossi youth combo with .410 and .22. The .410 is a great little gun and is actually throws a tight group with slugs out to 60 yds. However, the .22 barrel is garbage. I have fired hundreds of rounds through this barrel and cannot get it to group well at all. It will not pattern with less than a 5 in group at 25 yards. Must be the low quality barrel. The synthetic stock models are extremely light and therefore kick like a mule. My son's .410 kicks more than my 12 ga it seems. 
Good luck


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

If your looking for a single shot, have you considered an in-line muzzle loader?
Very easy to learn and very accurate out to and beyond 100 yards.


----------



## Brent Nickel (Jul 30, 2007)

I gave up on the Rossi after handling a smooth bore last night. They just don't feel like good quality. Ended up with a H&R Pardner Tracker II in 12 ga. I'll use my Scoped CVA Optima if I want to use a scoped gun I guess. I've seen the H&R in action and they are impressive. Kicks like a mule, but I'm a big boy and can handle it. Only need the one shot, Right? :! hehehe Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

We sell both the Rossi and the H&R at the gunshop I work at. In my experience the Rossi is nowhere near the gun the H&R is and add to it the fact that the H&R is made right here in the states and not in Brazil or Argentina like the Rossi. My advice is really save up and buy either a mossberg 500 or an 870 express. If thats not an option deffinitly look into the H&R. Hold one of each and youll be able to see the quality difference.


----------

